# 430EX II + 600EX-RT possible combo?



## Fatalv (Apr 20, 2012)

So I am enjoying my new 5DMk3 and have been toying with the idea of purchasing a new flash for it, namely the 600EX-RT. I also have a 7D with 430EX II Speedlite. I have been venturing into some lighting setups and am a bit confused (I'm a newbie when it comes to sudio setups).

I'm wondering what my options are for using my 430EX II. Is it possible to build a setup where this can be included? Do I need to dump the 430EX II and grab two 600EX-RTs for a simple setup? I'm interested in being able to use both my 7D and 5D if possible. (7D for backup, but also interested in seeing the quality difference between the two). I'm going to be shooting portraits and infants.

I currently have two reflective umbrellas, one used with my 430 EX II mounted on a Manfrotto stand w/Stroboframe shoe. I was impressed with the Manfrotto stand and was thinking of purchasing another.

Any suggestions on waht to do with what I have? What you would purchase in my situation?

Thanks!


----------



## seekn (Apr 22, 2012)

From what I understand, yes, you can use both of them together no problem. HOWEVER, because the 430 and 580 ex ii speedlites are only optical, if you have the 600ex it will have to be placed on optical signals, the radio signals wont work, which limits your freedom a bit with lighting because your flash will have to be in line of sight. 
It is a little bit of a bummer especially since one of the huge bonuses of the 600 is the ability to use a radio signal. But hey, at least it works!


----------



## FunPhotons (Apr 22, 2012)

Look at the CPN article by Syl Arena on the 600RT. Using some cheap dumb triggers it is possible to use the 600's in radio mode with legacy flashes firing off of the main flash. It works because with radio there is no longer any pre flash to confuse the legacy slaves. 

I have a 430II and 580II, along with 3 600RT's. Not sure what to do with the older ones, I can use five in optical if I want, or maybe I should sell them.


----------



## Fatalv (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks for the replies. Seems like i have some research to do but at least knowing the 600 could be used sounds like a good place to start. At least for the time being I will have a decent flash for weddings on each body and can play around with a portrait setup on the side.

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## FunPhotons (Apr 24, 2012)

Another use for the 430EX II; I'm keeping mine around as a 'beach flash'. The 600's are quite nice and despite the weather sealing I don't plan on taking them outside in less than good weather.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 28, 2012)

seekn said:


> From what I understand, yes, you can use both of them together no problem.



+1 ... I have the 600rt and an older 430ex2, and they work just fine with optical link, as expected also hss on the off-camera 430ex2 is ok. The limiting factor is my older camera body (60d), so you cannot use the group flash feature of the 600rt - but hardly necessary for just my 2 flashes for the time being. Canon: please release a radio trigger for dumb ttl and studio flashes, will you?!?



seekn said:


> It is a little bit of a bummer especially since one of the huge bonuses of the 600 is the ability to use a radio signal.



I got the 600rt because it is future-proof even if the added $$$ are lying dormant just now. And the 600rt has the 200mm reflector, which is a bonus since I often use fill flash for tele shots against the sun. Plus, as a minor convenience, the new display is great, no need to touch the manual and the min. and max. flashing distance is easily recognized.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 30, 2012)

While I agree with your flash set up as is, I have never found when I liked photos from my 7D in flash situations or low-light situations. The 5D Mark III is the camera you'll be wanting to use in those situations. 7D works great and is a lot of fun in situations where ISO is 100-200. I was unhappy with cropping and higher ISO's.


----------

